

Cuberox – a six-screen waterproof linux-powered computer on Kickstarter - jseeba
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1426448868/cuberox-six-screen-waterproof-linux-powered-comput

======
irascible
Why is it monochrome and such low resolution? Couldn't you could make this
with oleds and have real useful screens on the faces?

How are you going to "show the weather" on a 1 bit 16x16 display?

Also, this thing better be cast in a solid block of resin or something,
because people are going to be dropping it ALL the time.

------
evan_
I'm a little confused about the description on the page of an "old-style cube"
\-- like, it's not one of those new cubes, I guess?

